
Code Hero, one year later: Money, lawsuits and poker - DanielRibeiro
http://www.joystiq.com/2013/08/15/code-hero-one-year-later-money-lawsuits-and-poker/
======
faet
This has always been my concern with kickstarter. I've seen some cool ideas
but worried about the difficulty or scale in completing these. Say someone
wants $10,000 to make a handmade widget. Depending on his process this could
be doable in their estimated 6mo window (3mo design 3build). But, it's popular
and raises $100k. The work increases 10 fold. 6mo becomes 30. People get
upset, complain and creator lose interest.

~~~
BenSS
Which is why more creators should use limits on the rewards. List enough to
meet the goal and you're sure you can produce.

